# Common mistakes/misconceptions



## Melclin (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm want to fill a gap in the training schedule for my volly first aid group with something a bit interesting and fun, but that has value in clearing up everyday goofs that a lot of people have got into the habit of. 

So I'm looking for contributions. 

What mistakes, weird misconceptions and medical myths do you see propagated/practiced by new EMT/Medics and what myths relating to EMS are common in the general public that could really do with being cleared up?


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 7, 2010)

1) Baywatch-style CPR brings people from being "dead" to standing and talking in minutes. 

2) Helicopters are useful for almost every call. 

3) Loud noises "make seizures worse" or keep propagating seizures. Although I understand some patients with seizure disorders are triggered by certain noises or loud noise, it's a small minority, and this is "common knowledge" up in my dispatch center that I'm furiously combating and meeting a lot of resistance with for some reason. It's very frustrating to hear people wasting precious seconds obsessing over how much noise their caller is making rather than providing important instructions such as "don't put anything in their mouth" and "move dangerous things away from them," and "don't hold them down."

4) I had an 18-20 yo patient in hypertensive crisis refuse AMA once thanks to his mother who swore up and down he just needed cottage cheese of all things. No, even though your BP is very suddenly well over 200/110... you need cottage cheese... not a doctor or hospital.


----------



## Melclin (Dec 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> 1) Baywatch-style CPR brings people from being "dead" to standing and talking in minutes.
> 
> 2) Helicopters are useful for almost every call.
> 
> ...



1)I have a big chunk on CPR, mostly about the whole ER style shouting and screaming and scrambling around on a code being both unrealistic and extremely undesirable. 

2)We don't have any ability to call HEMS, but I do have a bit on speed in general not being a priority. It falls under the heading of "Running and pretending you're George Clooney" which covers calm and methodical practice, including (1).

3)That's an interesting one. I've never heard that. I'll cover it, cheers 

4)Hahaha, wow. Jewish penicillin I could understand. I swear by the all-inclusive curative properties of chicken soup. But cottage cheese? That's going in the hilarious anecdotes section 

You got anything else?


----------



## mikie (Dec 7, 2010)

Blood is blue before it's exposed to oxygen ^_^


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 7, 2010)

Melclin said:


> What mistakes, weird misconceptions and medical myths do you see propagated/practiced by new EMT/Medics and what myths relating to EMS are common in the general public that could really do with being cleared up?



Myth: You can let go of C-Spine once you've applied a C-Collar.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 7, 2010)

That a flat line with no electrical activity can be shocked... Basically every movie/tv show.


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 7, 2010)

rwik123 said:


> That a flat line with no electrical activity can be shocked... Basically every movie/tv show.



On that note, I would also like to add another myth/misconception that goes along with the above point: That one can "shock a heart back to life" - when in fact, if the heart is no longer beating (asystole/flatline), shocking it will do nothing.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2010)

High flow O2
Trendelenburg 
Swallowing the tongue during a seizure


----------



## Pseudonymous (Dec 8, 2010)

Bosco836 said:


> Myth: You can let go of C-Spine once you've applied a C-Collar.



Do people actually do that? Our protocols don't let us let go of C-spine until we have the head completely immobilized.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, they do. I've also seen people not hold c-spine for 10 minutes, and then back board the patient. That is what happens when people are backboarding becuase protocol says so, not becuase the patient actually needs it.


----------



## Melclin (Dec 8, 2010)

Good suggestions.



Bosco836 said:


> Myth: You can let go of C-Spine once you've applied a C-Collar.



Are you guys suggesting that spinally immobilized patients should be held the whole time you're with them?

If nothing else it seems impractical. Also, surely you'd be more likely to move a pts head accidentally than you would if you just left them in a collar and told them not to move.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what firefighters were created for. If you have a real trauma case you're gonna be off scene in a few minutes anyways (ideally), so let a certified first responder hold c-spine while you fully restrain the patient, if you're into that kinda thing.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 8, 2010)

Melclin said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am still waiting to see who is holding c-spine in the hospital on patients all night long.


----------



## Minnick27 (Dec 8, 2010)

The CID blocks will be holding c spine. If no blocks or towels or anything you should have someone hold it


----------



## reaper (Dec 8, 2010)

Really?  The ED will remove pt from the board, as soon as we get there. I just can't remember seeing that invisible person holding c-spine all night.


----------



## Pseudonymous (Dec 8, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> This is what firefighters were created for. If you have a real trauma case you're gonna be off scene in a few minutes anyways (ideally), so let a certified first responder hold c-spine while you fully restrain the patient, if you're into that kinda thing.


 We can have a bystander hold C-spine, but the collar has to be on, and they can't hold while we roll.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 8, 2010)

you hold c spine until the head bed with straps holds c-spine and they do not remove them until the spine is cleared by a doctor in the ER.


----------

